# Forgot where it went



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

After replacing most of the vaccum/water hoses and the gaskets on the intake manifold and valve covers I have a wire holder still left around which I can't remember where it went. Might have an idea where does it go?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

don't worry about it.


----------

